# helmet strap causing ingrown hairs



## kenzen410 (Jul 26, 2008)

My helmet strap is giving me some painful ingrown hairs. Anyone had any experience with this? Not sure whether to grow a beard - preferrably not in the summer - or to shave more often. I currently shave every other day. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Do NOT wear you helmet all day or to bed. I found that out the hard way. Just wear it when riding, then take it off when you're done.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

helmet strap too tight?

Mine is tight enough to keep the helmet from falling off, but it doesn't even touch my skin normally.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Shave WITH the grain not against.


----------



## Eddie Mudster (Mar 13, 2004)

A few products that can help control ingrown hairs are Tend Skin and Bump Patrol.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

You probably need this....






​


----------



## worthy_4242 (Mar 5, 2008)

try washing your helmet and straps work often. That seems to work for me


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Simple , just never wear a helmet again and hope you dont fall on your head, I would try shaving down on the neck .....just shave down everywhere


----------



## Schlitz Domino (Jul 24, 2008)

What you should be asking yourself is: Are men without beards really men?


----------



## ghostbear51 (Aug 13, 2009)

Schlitz Domino said:


> What you should be asking yourself is: Are men without beards really men?


+1 (loosten your strapys)


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I just stopped shaving, solved that problem.


----------



## DoubleBat (Mar 29, 2009)

You're welcome.

Would the Jonas brothers endorse anything less than the best?

http://www.rollingrazor.com/home/fd2010


----------



## ecosse (May 24, 2008)

The jonas brothers can grow facial hair?


----------



## Singlespeed McGee (Jun 14, 2009)

ecosse said:


> The jonas brothers can grow facial hair?


  +1 
I'd just try loosening your straps.


----------



## WereBot (May 25, 2010)

Loosen your straps as everyone else as said. They are rubbing your skin as hair is growing after you shave and causing the ingrown hairs. 

If you still have issues, use a "sensitive" shave gel/cream, shave with the grain (usually down and forward on face and straight down on your neck above the Adam's apple, then switches to upward from bottom neck to Adam's apple), shave regularly (everyday or every other day) and try a razor bump product of some kind (I used Bump Stop 2 for a long time and liked it but just this week saw Bump Patrol while I was at Target and picked it up and i already like it 10x more).

Just $.02 worth of input from a guy with terrible ingrown hair and razor burn problems.


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I quit shaving about 8 years ago and really can't go back. I just take a pair of clippers with no guard to my face and head every 2-3 weeks. I've gotten really attached to the scruff and the couple times I actually shaved it felt really really strange. As an added bonus, all that haircut money goes to bike parts.


----------



## kenzen410 (Jul 26, 2008)

DoubleBat said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Would the Jonas brothers endorse anything less than the best?
> 
> http://www.rollingrazor.com/home/fd2010


I'm sold.


----------



## kenzen410 (Jul 26, 2008)

*all good suggestions*

All good suggestions. I haven't washed my helmet in 5 years, so that might help. Can't loosen the strap too much without the helmet slipping around with pressure - i.e. if I took a fall, helmet would move a bit much.

I'm gunna try to scruff approach. Maybe I'll shave everything but the neck, grow a neck beard. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenzen410 (Jul 26, 2008)

Neck Beard

__
https://flic.kr/p/3481943750


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to get ingrown hairs all the time. Like others have said, I grew a beard and solved that problem.

Also, the op said that he hadnt washed his helmet in five years. Arent helmets supposed to be replaced every 4 years or so? I dont mean to sound critical. I just thought I had heard that..


----------



## BulldogTod (Jun 4, 2010)

Man up and grow the flavor saver.


----------



## kenzen410 (Jul 26, 2008)

Jnthomps08 said:


> Also, the op said that he hadnt washed his helmet in five years. Arent helmets supposed to be replaced every 4 years or so? I dont mean to sound critical. I just thought I had heard that..


I fall on the cynical side of things - tend to believe that the helmet manufacturers are trying to boost revenue (or cover their a$$) by saying that helmets should be replaced every 3 years. I just don't see the sense in it. If I were to buy a three year old model brand new, and use that for three years, than how is that any different than a six year old helmet?


----------



## Armstrong57 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am required to shave from work and used to suffer from bad razor burn, rashes, and bumps (not even from helmet straps, just very sensitive skin I guess) and have recently switched to L'Oreal MenExpert Comfort Max Anti-Irritation Shave Gel, and L'Oreal MenExpert Hydra-Energetic After-Shave Balm. I shave almost every day, and after only a couple uses it has made a huge difference. I definitely recommend giving it a shot.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

kenzen410 said:


> I fall on the cynical side of things - tend to believe that the helmet manufacturers are trying to boost revenue (or cover their a$$) by saying that helmets should be replaced every 3 years. I just don't see the sense in it. If I were to buy a three year old model brand new, and use that for three years, than how is that any different than a six year old helmet?


My guess is the manufacturer has some loopy algorithm that takes into consideration the average wear and tear plus UV exposure then some inverse proportional liability factor combined with what you said about a little revenue in their pocket = cha-ching $


----------



## Jnthomps08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just figured that sweat, over a period of time, would break down the components in the foam of the helmet. I thought maybe that degradation compromised the safety of the helmet.


----------



## kenzen410 (Jul 26, 2008)

*follow up*

Just wanted to follow up with everyone, as I'm sure you were on the edge of your seats in anticipation regarding my ingrown neck hair problems.

I tried several of the recommendations, and so far things have cleared up a bit. I washed my helmet, loosened the chin strap, and began using some aftershave to keep the skin nice and soft. In the winter, with my wife's permission, I'll give a beard a try.

So far so good, and thanks everyone for the suggestions.:thumbsup:


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

kenzen410 said:


> Just wanted to follow up with everyone, as I'm sure you were on the edge of your seats in anticipation regarding my ingrown neck hair problems.
> 
> I tried several of the recommendations, and so far things have cleared up a bit. I washed my helmet, loosened the chin strap, and began using some aftershave to keep the skin nice and soft. In the winter, with my wife's permission, I'll give a beard a try.
> 
> So far so good, and thanks everyone for the suggestions.:thumbsup:


Best follow up post of the year. And yes, we were ALL on the edge of our seats on this one. Now we can enjoy our 4th of July weekend a little more.

Ride ON...


----------

